# Not sure what but still nice!



## JasonG (May 30, 2016)

Not 100% sure what this one is but still pretty. Pouch is almost butter yellow. I went looking for the tag but it is either buried on has run off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilda (May 30, 2016)

:clap: Stunning !


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2016)

Hmmmmmmm? Nice anyway.


----------



## abax (May 30, 2016)

Beautiful Cyp. no matter what it is. Sometime it would be
nice to see the peony behind the Cyp.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 31, 2016)

Probably Columbianum. They tend to open that creamy colour and change to white. Beautiful!


----------



## JAB (May 31, 2016)

I like it no matter what you call it!


----------



## JasonG (May 31, 2016)

parvi_17 said:


> Probably Columbianum. They tend to open that creamy colour and change to white. Beautiful!





100% correct, did some digging in my records and it is a Columbianum. Pouch is starting to fade.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 31, 2016)

From GPH?


----------



## JasonG (May 31, 2016)

This one is Raising Rarities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 31, 2016)

Looks to me like a Columbianum, albeit one with light coloured petals...similar to those offerred by Froshe


----------



## Migrant13 (May 31, 2016)

Nice one. First year in the ground?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2016)

very nice


----------



## roy bailey (Jun 4, 2016)

Wonderful a very strong and healthy looking plant.


----------

